# FOTD for a Biotherm VIP night! *ONE MORE PIC!*



## PrettyKitty (Apr 26, 2005)

Face:
- Studio Fix C40
- PortFolio (Lise Watier)
- Bronzing Powder Casino (Nars)
- Primpin' Golden Kitty

Eyes:
- Bare Canvas
- Shroom
- White Frost
- Surreal
- Contrast
- Black Tied
- False lashes #7

Lips:
- Pink Beach (Clinique)

Here is the pic of my outfit, but without my pink Biotherm toolbelt.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 26, 2005)

you would have a cute body too lol..i guess you really are a pretty kitty :-D..love the makeup as always!


----------



## HotPink (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow...you are beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your looks are so classic.  What do you use to fill in your eyebrows?


----------



## Onederland (Apr 27, 2005)

You are so gorgeous. And really. I mean it.

I would REALLY turn straight for you.


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 27, 2005)

Love it...so natural!

onderland:  YOU TOO FUNNY!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

you look lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i esp love the hair and the lips


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

hey how come you dont have to wear the white uniform?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 27, 2005)

LOL because they are too cheap to pay me the white uniform, so they said I can wear black clothes. The white uniform is SO ugly, woohoo I'm glad that I don't need to wear it!

Oh and thanks girls and boy! 

Onederland, you're funny!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

HAHA wtf!! I have NEVER ever seen anyone at a biotherm counter without the white suit 

onderland - shes mine.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_You are so gorgeous. And really. I mean it.

I would REALLY turn straight for you._

 
lol onederland! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   pretty kitty u r GAWGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i LOVE this pic of you! the makeup is FLAWLESS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 27, 2005)

Hahaha I'm lucky, I don't wear it. Stupid horrible white uniform, we need to use cellulichoc because all cellulite show up under that outfit, berk! But I have the 'Skin Loving Colors BIOTHERM' toolbelt, so they know for which brand I work.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

LOL my trainer... her outfit was 3x too small and her cellulite showed so so so so so bad. like she'd bend over.. and... ugh... and you could see her nipples..


*dies*


----------



## cho0chylan3y (Apr 27, 2005)

You are absolutely GORGEOUS. I <3 the makeup.
Question for you though. Do you use Biotherm face products? I'm thinking about trying out the acnopur stuff(i don't really have acne but i seem to break out a lot in my T-zone). Have you used it? I just wanna see if i should actually buy it or not. You can PM me with a reply if you want just so we're not searching for each other's replies ;D


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah you can use Acnopur! I never used it because I have only 1-2 pimples before PMS. 

I use Biotherm skincare, I love Pure Bright cleanser, Biopur tonic, Source Therapie (Its my baby!!!), Hydradetox eyes. But I always change, I love it when they release a new product.


----------



## cho0chylan3y (Apr 27, 2005)

You're lucky. Lately i've been breaking out TONS in my T-Zone. Just right between my eyebrows and sometimes around my lips. It's strange. Biotherm products are good though? Heard anything good about the acnopur stuff?


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

I'd reccomend the biosource combo or oily line w/ acnopur spot treatment.. have to be careful w/ acopur if you arent very acne prone


----------



## cho0chylan3y (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Chelsea. That's very helpful. I tend to get really oily in the forehead/eye area sometimes so yeah. I'm trying to find like the perfect facewash/toner. i really like Zia but i'm trying to find something a little better since that didn't really help with my breakouts.


----------



## professionaltart (Apr 27, 2005)

i love your hair!


----------



## FashionVixen (Apr 27, 2005)

Whoa! I totally gasp every time I see your picture! Amazing!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 27, 2005)

ah, you are sooo gorgeous!! with perfect body, too *total jealousy here* lol, but yeah. You are very pretty with the hair and everything. I think you are prettier than pretty much any celebrity!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FashionVixen* 
_Whoa! I totally gasp every time I see your picture! Amazing!_

 
I know me too. 

I hate how pretty you are, and I mean that in a good way ok.   I love every single one of your pics you posts, you are so great with your looks I love them all!!!! You are just so damn beautiful!


----------



## angelwings (Apr 27, 2005)

I love the make-up and the outfit looks fantastic! Your make-up application skills are just wonderful!


----------



## jeanna (Apr 27, 2005)

Somehow _Gorgeous, Beautiful, Stunning_ etc. just don't seem good enough... This look is... (speechless)... I don't even have a word to do it justice! You are extremely talented and have an amazing face for makeup


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 27, 2005)

Total Package=Classically Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Bubbles (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow! I love this FOTD!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 27, 2005)

You really are the prettiest kitty around.  Prrrrrr.  Where do you live?  I want you to do my makeup or give me lessons.  Absolutely flawless.


----------



## Caitlin (Apr 27, 2005)

You have such a natural look to you. The hint of makeup makes you even more stunning.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 27, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 27, 2005)

fabulous.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 27, 2005)

Shawna, I live in Quebec, near Montreal!

Thx!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 27, 2005)

You look absolutely Gorgeous...Not that you ever dont! Its nice to finally see more of you than just your head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are so beautiful!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 27, 2005)

Hum thanks, but its a FOTD forum so a pic of my face is enough.


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 27, 2005)

You *would* be skinny, too...*contemplates losing those last 15 pounds after baby number 2* bwah-ha-ha!  Seriously, though, you look beautiful!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't understand what you said but thanks. LOL


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 28, 2005)

Oops! Sorry that didn't make sense PrettyKitty! I just meant that I knew you'd have it all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful, talented, and skinny, too!  And you inspired me to me think about losing the last of my post-baby weight....but I don't really see me doing that lol!


----------



## Luthien (Apr 28, 2005)

You are absolutely stunning, Pretty Kitty!  That looks makes me think of one of those 60s "mod girls" - great hair, beautiful makeup, and a cute body in sleek, stylish clothes.  You've kind of got an Emma Peel thing going on, and that's very cool!


----------



## user2 (Apr 28, 2005)

You are very beautiful...I always like your MUs and your hair!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 28, 2005)

I live in Victoria, but if you ever come here let me know, I'll pay you to help with my MU.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow thx ladies!

Shawna, I never go outside of Quebec, only near Montreal. But if you come here I can help you.


----------



## DeweyAnn (Apr 28, 2005)

I am a new one to this board and must say: WOW, what a gorgeous look. I wish I'd be nearly as good as you in view of make-ups... 

Could you please be so kind and tell me how you applied this FOD so what on the lid and what on the crease and which brushes you used! That would be very lovely. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 28, 2005)

Look at that FOTD, I think that It will help you a lot. I used the same technique, except that I've used White Frost instead of White Gold pigment. 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewto...?p=31297#31297

It was the same look, without the Black Tied as an eyeliner. 

HTH!


----------



## DeweyAnn (Apr 29, 2005)

Thx so much, this is so kind of you!


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 29, 2005)

my god you are beautiful!  I always love your make-up!


----------



## instantkorver (Apr 29, 2005)

Are you a MU artist?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes I am a MA, more like a freelancer, but still...


----------



## Surfbunny (Apr 30, 2005)

*Oh my goodness.....*

Holy shit, you are so effin hot girl!  You're one of the hottest girls (not to mention with the most perfect m/u) I've ever seen in my life  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















sycho:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :roll:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I always enjoy your fotd's, but this one blows me awayyyyyyyy!!  LoL
xxoo
jules


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 30, 2005)

Oh thanks you are so nice!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 2, 2005)

One more pic! A close-up of my eyes and another pic of my face.


----------



## venus_in_furs (May 3, 2005)

you are so pretty! the application is excellent, you blended it really well. and the colors are so flattering. you're makeup looks are always so classy and sophisticated...fun, too!

thanks for sharing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you had a good time!


----------



## jamiemeng (May 3, 2005)

amazing in that picture.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 4, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 3, 2005)

Love the eyes.


----------



## KJam (Dec 3, 2005)

Love the lashes - so glam


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 3, 2005)

How are people bumping up these extremely old threads? For me the FOTD threads only go back in the last couple of weeks. I'd love to look at the old threads!

ETA - Yay figured it out, you can change settings to view FOTDs from ages back!


----------



## breathless (Dec 3, 2005)

you are beautiful!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Dec 4, 2005)

heyy....i live in toronto ontario...not too far from you...its so cold here right now..i bet its even colder up there
anyway...u look really good as alwayss!


----------



## user4 (Dec 4, 2005)

girl u r really gorgeous!!! wow...


----------



## firefly (Dec 4, 2005)

you're so cute! great mu as always and i love your hair styled like that! very pretty


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Dec 4, 2005)

oooh, beyond sexy!!!!  love your hair too.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 4, 2005)

You are GORGEOUS.


----------



## Scrangie (Dec 4, 2005)

I have to add in- I always looks forward to your FOTDs!  The way you can make a look seem bold and subtle at the same time just amazes me...

And I also must add- you are the prettiest woman I have ever seen in my entire life.


----------



## Neophyte (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow, this is from APRIL???

It's still great, though.


----------



## baby_gurl (Dec 4, 2005)

WOW You are VERY PRETTY.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 4, 2005)

OH MY GOSH!! You look so beautiful! I love the hair. And you are a tiny little thing, I just knew it.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Dec 4, 2005)

You're beautiful!


----------



## lovejam (Dec 4, 2005)

You always make me want whatever it is you're wearing! You're actually the reason I got Buried Treasure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Source Therapie (Its my baby!!!)_

 
Is it a moisturizer? I've been having some pretty dry skin lately because of the cold weather, and I've been looking for a good moisturizer. My clinique isn't good enough at the moment, and I'm running out of it anyway.

What Biotherm moisturizer would you suggest for me? My skin gets dry and flaky around my nose and mouth.


----------



## visivo (Dec 4, 2005)

*Sigh* you're so dreamy ;D 

Heh. Seriously! You look great, the haircut makes the whole thing so much softer and beautiful. And you brows are perfect!


----------



## visivo (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_Is it a moisturizer? I've been having some pretty dry skin lately because of the cold weather, and I've been looking for a good moisturizer. My clinique isn't good enough at the moment, and I'm running out of it anyway.

What Biotherm moisturizer would you suggest for me? My skin gets dry and flaky around my nose and mouth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oooh I second this! I am dealing with dry dry skin like lovejam :\

Also! I was wondering how you do your brows, prettykitty. Colors/technique? Thanks!


----------



## Starbright211 (Dec 4, 2005)

You are SO gorgeous!!! and I love the toilet in the backround!!! LOL!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 
_OH MY GOSH!! You look so beautiful! I love the hair. And you are a tiny little thing, I just knew it. _

 
Are you serious? LOL someone said I'm probably chubby because my head is big, that's so not true. I doesn't have a perfect body, but I'm not chubby at all! People is just dumb. :hump:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 5, 2005)

LOL this thread is so old! I can't believe someone saw this after more than 6 months!

Thanks, you all made my day!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_Is it a moisturizer? I've been having some pretty dry skin lately because of the cold weather, and I've been looking for a good moisturizer. My clinique isn't good enough at the moment, and I'm running out of it anyway.

What Biotherm moisturizer would you suggest for me? My skin gets dry and flaky around my nose and mouth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, but it's light so it's good for oily skin, but you need another moisturizer if your skin is dry! 

If your skin is really dry, try Aquasource (pink) for dry skin. 

If your skin is dry but can still get oily at the end of the day, try Aquasource (green) for combo skin.

Ask for samples, Biotherm counters usually have lots of samples!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 
_Oooh I second this! I am dealing with dry dry skin like lovejam :\

Also! I was wondering how you do your brows, prettykitty. Colors/technique? Thanks!_

 
The pink Aquasource for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For my brows, I use Mystery e/s (MAC) and #266 brush (MAC too).


----------



## lovejam (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks, PrettyKitty!! There's a Biotherm counter at one of my local malls, so next time I'm there I'll ask for samples.


----------



## Crazy Girly (Dec 5, 2005)

Woooooooot this look is so amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love your hair your MU and your body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look sooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is def. one of my faves


----------



## Padmita (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Are you serious? LOL someone said I'm probably chubby because my head is big, that's so not true. I doesn't have a perfect body, but I'm not chubby at all! People is just dumb. :hump: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
People are just jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, don't take such things seriously. Probably they knew well enough you wouldn't be chubby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## CreaMoon (Dec 5, 2005)

so pretty.  like your lip color!


----------



## Isabel (Dec 5, 2005)

Hopefully this doesn't offend you lol, but you look like Posh spice.


----------



## Racergirl (Dec 6, 2005)

I love this look of yours!!! Can i ask how you applied the studiofix? I have it and hardly ever wear it...do u just use it dry, with a powder brush? or do u use a sponge? And do u use the concealer under it? Sorry for so many questions! You look gorgeous!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Dec 6, 2005)

You have a beautiful complexion. I love your brows too!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isabel* 
_Hopefully this doesn't offend you lol, but you look like Posh spice._

 
If only I had her money.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Racergirl* 
_I love this look of yours!!! Can i ask how you applied the studiofix? I have it and hardly ever wear it...do u just use it dry, with a powder brush? or do u use a sponge? And do u use the concealer under it? Sorry for so many questions! You look gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I apply my green concealer on redness or pimples, then I use my Studio Fix. I use the sponge, but everybody seems to hate it, they use a brush (Which I hate, the coverage is too light). I use my concealer AFTER Studio Fix for my undereyes circles, it's just too dark when I apply this powder over my concealer, and it's too orangey.


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 6, 2005)

nice look


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Girl You Got It Going On You Look Absolutely Amazing.  I Know That You Wowed Everyone When You Walked Through The Door!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 6, 2005)

oh my gosh your hair!! im in love...hehe hope that didnt sound weird lol...you look flawless i love it,beautiful


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 7, 2005)

I can't believe you're a C40, you look so pale compared to me and i'm NC43 and was reccomended C40! I loved the yellowness of it but it was tooo yellow and it didn't have golden tones which i needed.
I'm so surpised that you use a sponge and not a brush as i thought you must use a brush to apply a very light layer on which may be the reason you look paler and it doesn't even look like you have foundation on. You have perfect looking skin, surpised you even need to use foundation!


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 7, 2005)

you look great.
for some reason you remind me of kate beckinsale...i have no clue why


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I can't believe you're a C40, you look so pale compared to me and i'm NC43 and was reccomended C40! I loved the yellowness of it but it was tooo yellow and it didn't have golden tones which i needed.
I'm so surpised that you use a sponge and not a brush as i thought you must use a brush to apply a very light layer on which may be the reason you look paler and it doesn't even look like you have foundation on. You have perfect looking skin, surpised you even need to use foundation!_

 
Right now I'm a C25, but in this pic I really used C40, as usual the flash make my skin appear lighter! Also, my skin isn't C40, it's more like a C35 when I use selftanner (That's what I did for this pic), so the C40 shade doesn't go dark like if it was a C40 shade for real. My body is C40 though (With selftanner), I always try to match my face with my body. I hope you'll understand.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missdiorable* 
_you look great.
for some reason you remind me of kate beckinsale...i have no clue why_

 
Who's that girl?


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 9, 2005)

shes an actress she played in van helsing


----------

